# 94 altima oil in distributor



## motorhead (Jan 16, 2005)

took off cap, rotor, an dplastic cover to find oil. how do i take the rest apart to clean everything up?


----------



## 95Alty200K (Dec 15, 2004)

motorhead said:


> took off cap, rotor, an dplastic cover to find oil. how do i take the rest apart to clean everything up?


You've done all the disassembly necessary to clean. Wipe parts with paper towel carefully. Don't bend the metal timing disk on the camshaft sensor assy. Get canned air or electronic parts cleaner and blow out excess oil. Be sure to remove oil from the slots in the timing disk and sensor assy.

We noticed an immediate improvement and it ran fine until I got the $3 oil seal for the distrib from the dealer a few days later. My son is still running the same distrib more than a year later with no further stalling and sputtering. Lots of hard pizza delivery miles.

If funds are low, this may get you back on the road, but you'll need to replace the o-ring oil seal on the back side of the distributor or you'll need to keep cleaning the sensor assy periodically.


----------



## motorhead (Jan 16, 2005)

thanks got it back together but it is still rough at the idle


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

Try spraying out the inside of the distributor (not the cap) again with the electric parts and contact cleaner. Also when was the last time you changed the NGK spark plugs and dist. cap and rotor?

Troy


----------



## motorhead (Jan 16, 2005)

cchanged plgs and everything a couple of weeks ago and everything ran fine until last friday. changed the fuel filter than the fuel pump to find out it was in the distributor. going to put a new o-ring in as soon as I can figure out how it comes out.


----------



## motorhead (Jan 16, 2005)

changed the o-ring and got it running but after about 45 mins it started to cut out again under about 2,000 rpm, and died when turning. any ideas out there?


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

Try to clean out the inside of the distributor by heavily spraying with electric parts cleaner. . Do it several times and then let it dry out. Also double check the timing and the Throttle Position Sensor. I would also check the EGR valve because it sounds a little like that could be hanging up. Many times the passages get carboned up and the valve doesn't move freely. See if that makes any difference.

Troy


----------



## motorhead (Jan 16, 2005)

well got everythimg cleaned out good. It ran godd for about 5 starts over a 4 hour period than back to the hard start then no start, cranks but wno,t fire up got spark t the distributor and rechecked no oil in the distirbuutor need help please?


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

Can you start it up cold and it gets to a certain point in warming up and then it dies?

Troy


----------



## motorhead (Jan 16, 2005)

KA24Tech said:


> Can you start it up cold and it gets to a certain point in warming up and then it dies?
> 
> Troy


 yes that is what is happening, any suggestions?


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

If you cleaned the distributor out thoroughly with the spray contact cleaner, then the only thing left is to replace the distributor with a new one. The cam position sensor could just be failing which was the case with my 240SX and why I got an otherwise excellent car for a $1000. I recommend getting a Nissan factory part no. 22100-1E420RE retail $463.81 but check with Performance Nissan in Duarte, CA they sponsors on the board and they show it as a stocking item. phone 626-357-7683.

Troy


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

I also noticed that you are in Utah which Ken Garff Nissan in Salt Lake City is showing it w/ a discount of 20% below list price phone 800-888-1926

Troy


----------



## motorhead (Jan 16, 2005)

*finally*

got it going this morning with the new distributor. going the check the codes tomorrow to check for anymore problems. Thanks for your help troy :thumbup:


----------



## volsfan (Jan 4, 2006)

95Alty200K said:


> You've done all the disassembly necessary to clean. Wipe parts with paper towel carefully. Don't bend the metal timing disk on the camshaft sensor assy. Get canned air or electronic parts cleaner and blow out excess oil. Be sure to remove oil from the slots in the timing disk and sensor assy.
> 
> We noticed an immediate improvement and it ran fine until I got the $3 oil seal for the distrib from the dealer a few days later. My son is still running the same distrib more than a year later with no further stalling and sputtering. Lots of hard pizza delivery miles.
> 
> If funds are low, this may get you back on the road, but you'll need to replace the o-ring oil seal on the back side of the distributor or you'll need to keep cleaning the sensor assy periodically.



Does anyone have part number fo rthe seals?? Please email me: [email protected]


----------



## ssaemployee777 (Jan 8, 2006)

volsfan said:


> Does anyone have part number fo rthe seals?? Please email me: [email protected]


Part number is 22131-1E401. I just replace mine on 94 Altima GXE.

Try this link for step by step instructions with pics:
http://www.g20.net/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=31422&highlight=write+up


----------

